# Random Emails



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

WoooWeee! They don't look like you Rob.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

WOW







And I thought that I was a guitar player! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is great! Love to see and hear things like that.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

[quote name='whipcrackdeadbunny' timestamp='1305544186' post='77900']
WoooWeee! They don't look like you Rob.
[/quote

ya daft git !







....thought they where amazing so i posted the link.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

That guy made me look crap on the violin! ........................


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

man that was good!


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

COOL! 
I subscribed


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

http://college.chinese.cn/conference09/article/2009-12/12/content_93218.htm


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

All cool stuff, Rob. Thanks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Danny MacAskill


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------

